
Medical, Dental, 401(k)? Now Add School Loan Aid to Job Benefits - vr3690
http://mobile.nytimes.com/2016/03/26/your-money/medical-dental-401-k-now-add-school-loan-aid-to-job-benefits.html?smprod=nytcore-ipad&smid=nytcore-ipad-share&_r=1&referer=
======
vr3690
Ideally this (expensive student loans) shouldn't even be a problem that
requires solving. But the situation is what it is and this sounds like a
decent solution to help ease stress on your employees.

